# Fiberglass Water Tanks Safety



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I've been trying to figure this out for a while. How safe are fiberglass tanks for drinking water? Specifically I'm talking about the fiberglass built into the hull of my 1978 cruising sailboat. I assume they were built using polyester resin. 

I'm planning on living onboard and cruising for several years so this would be my only source of water.

1. So, do you think these are safe to drink out of?

2. Do you know of any testing companies that can test for chemicals that can leach from resin?

3. Are there any filters that can take care of this?

Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It depends on the fiberglass, resin and construction techniques used. Most modern fiberglass tanks for potable water are generally coated with an epoxy finish, like CeRAM-Kote54, which is designed for potable water systems. 

No, but there are probably several in your local area. 

A Brita-type filter will remove a lot of the nastier chemicals and such.


----------

